# Mini Lops: One Ear Drop!?



## BabyBunnySiggy (Dec 16, 2008)

Hi! I have had my new baby mini lop for about 5 days. When I first got him, both ears were erect! Literally the next morning one ear had dropped, but the other remains erect. He also seems to be itching the erect ear frquently, and twitching his head towards it every once in a while. In fact, that whole side of his head seems to bother him. He itches and then licks his paw.

I guess I'm just wondering two things,
is it normal for one ear to drop without the other?
will his other eventually drop? (even though ehs super cute this silly looking way!)

And is his annoyance with the erect ear possibly connected to the fact that its still sticking up?
Just curious! He seems very happy and healthy and full of energy, HE'S SUCH AN EXPLORER! 

Thanks so much.


----------



## fwasser1 (Dec 16, 2008)

maybe hes listening with one ear?


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Lop ear rabbits do have a tendency to have one ear drop first and they then can have a few weeks even brfore the other does. It comes with age so dont worry it will happen. It probably may feel a little srtrange for your rabbit having on ear up and one down.


----------

